# Originalhersteller vom Mobile Panel 277F IWLAN?



## Terya (31 Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine Frage an euch:

Weiß jemand wer eigentlich der Originalhersteller vom Mobile Panel 277F IWLAN ist? Ich weiß, dass viele große Firmen "umgelabelte" Sachen verkaufen und es würde mich mal interessieren von wem Siemens dieses Panel hat.

Infos hier: http://www.automation.siemens.com/h...dware/mobile-panels/mobile-panel-277iwlan.htm

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Verkohlte Leiche (31 Juli 2009)

Die Panels, wie auch alle anderen WinCE-basierten Panels, sind original Siemens und nicht "umgelabelt". Werden AFAIK im Elektronikwerk Amberg gefertigt.


----------



## Maxl (1 August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie`s beim MP277F IWLAN aussieht, allerdings kommen die meisten Mobile-Panels mittlerweile von KEBA aus Linz in Österreich.
www.keba.com

Zumindest bei den Mobile Panel 277 (mit Kabel) und beim HT8 ist dies aber sicher (und auch auf der Homepage von Siemens bestätigt worden). Bei KEBA kaufen auch andere renomierte Hersteller ihre Mobile Panels ein (z.B. ABB die IRC5-Roboerpanels, B&R die kleinen MPs, ...)

Ich würde übrigens nicht von "umgelabelten" Panels sprechen, das Siemens-Label wird sicherlich schon im KEBA-Werk aufgedruckt 

mfg Maxl


----------



## zotos (1 August 2009)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie`s beim MP277F IWLAN aussieht, allerdings kommen die meisten Mobile-Panels mittlerweile von KEBA aus Linz in Österreich.
> www.keba.com
> ...



Das ist mal ein Interessanter Link. Danke!

Die eine Steuerung von keba erinnert mich stark an diese hier von Festo: http://www.festo.com/ext/2364.htm 
Auch andere Komponenten kommen mir sehr bekannt vor. Aber von Keba hatte ich vorher noch nie etwas gehört.


----------



## Maxl (1 August 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Das ist mal ein Interessanter Link. Danke!
> 
> Die eine Steuerung von keba erinnert mich stark an diese hier von Festo: http://www.festo.com/ext/2364.htm
> Auch andere Komponenten kommen mir sehr bekannt vor. Aber von Keba hatte ich vorher noch nie etwas gehört.


Jeps, das sieht wirklich verdächtig aus 
Was KEBA im Industrie-Bereich wirklich außer den Panels noch alles selber macht, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, aber auch bei den Antrieben kann eine gewissen Ähnlichkeit mit SEWs MoviAxis nicht geleugnet werden (wobei die aktuellen Antriebe doch ein eigenes Design haben - früher wurden Movidrive B mit grünem Gehäuse eingesetzt)

mfg Maxl


----------



## Terya (3 August 2009)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie`s beim MP277F IWLAN aussieht, allerdings kommen die meisten Mobile-Panels mittlerweile von KEBA aus Linz in Österreich.
> www.keba.com
> ...


Das ist wirklich mal ein interessanter Link. Vielen Dank dafür.

Vielleicht ist das MP277F IWLAN auch nur eine Sonderanfertigung für Siemens von KEBA? Mal anfragen bei denen 

EDIT: Dieser Beitrag hier bestätigt wohl meine Vermutung: http://www.aud24.net/pi/index.php?StoryID=189&articleID=7490



> *Kappt WLAN das Kabel?*
> 
> *A&D-Umfrage: Wichtige Trends und aktuelle Produkte aus dem BereichBedienen & Beobachten*
> 
> Gute Sicht auf die Maschine oder Anlage, dazu hohe Flexibilität und Mobilität durch die WLAN-Technologie sowie geprüfte und zertifizierte Sicherheitsfunktionen: Diese Kombination steht den Anwendern erstmals mit Lösungen von Keba und Siemens A&D zur Verfügung. Die Vorstellung des kabellosen Simatic Mobile 277F IWLAN in der A&D-Ausgabe 6/07 nahm die Redaktion zum Anlass, sich einmal nach aktuellen Trends in der Branche umzuhören. Dabei interessierte unter anderem die Frage, ob die Zukunft im Bereich Bedienen & Beobachten ausschließlich den Wireless-Lösungen gehört.  * Stefan Richter




P.S.: Eine Ähnlichkeit mit den SEW MoviAxis ist unbestreitbar


----------

